# Local press report



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Our local newspaper, the Boston Standard, heard about the CCGB Inspector Training and sent a reporter and photographer out to interview us last Monday. They published a piece in the paper this week and it's now on-line too. Not been stopped for any autographs yet. LOL J x

http://www.bostonstandard.co.uk/community/pets-animals/success_for_cockapoo_dog_club_1_3487051


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Well done .... lovely photo of the gang!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

That photo really gives meaning to the collective phrase "a cuddle of Cockapoos"


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Well done, 
I I'm in love with the pic, 
Makes me want to get more cockapoos😄


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

There is nothing like a cuddle on the sofa with a cockapoo or two!


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Yogi is a gorgeous colour x


----------



## Jon Buoy (Sep 3, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> That photo really gives meaning to the collective phrase "a cuddle of Cockapoos"


Is this the collective noun for a number of Cockapoos or are there any other suggestions?


----------



## axl the cockerpoo (Sep 29, 2010)

cool - and Yogi has the fur I keep trying to describe, curly waves


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

What a great picture - they all have such lovely coats and adorable faces.


----------

